# It's not Colonel Sanders



## Dugout (Sep 10, 2012)

I found him wandering arond in the corral. (I was wandering, he was watching me.)
   He is 1 inch across. I cannot tell you the material he is made from.
   Anybody recognize him?


----------



## Dugout (Sep 10, 2012)

Here is the underside.  
   At least it was made in the USA.


----------



## Headhunter2 (Sep 11, 2012)

It's Artimus Gordon from the Wild Wild West!


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey Renee,

 I think it may indeed be George Dickel






 of Tennessee whiskey fame: http://www.alcademics.com/2012/06/distillery-visit-george-dickel.html


----------



## bobble (Sep 11, 2012)

You are a wizard.Would it be the front of a button?


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice find Renee!

 PD


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 12, 2012)

> Would it be the front of a button?


 
 Robert,

 I think it more likely a cork topper.


----------



## epackage (Sep 12, 2012)

I'd like to see an example of an actual Dickel with this cork topper, this mustache and beard seem way too neat for the unruly and unkempt Georgie boy....


----------



## Dugout (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you for the investigation Surf. And I lean toward the cork topper. I have inquired at the Dickel Distillery to see if they have the gents picture on any of the old bottle caps.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 12, 2012)

> I have inquired at the Dickel Distillery to see if they have the gents picture on any of the old bottle caps.


 
 You Go, Renee!

 I'm staying tuned. The eyes had it for me.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 12, 2012)

Cool find Renee`....


----------



## Dugout (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Joe


----------

